# Model Boat Show



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

There is to be a Model Boat Show at the Ellesmere Port Boat Museum on the weekend of 7th. and 8th. March 2009. There will be local Model Boat Clubs attending with their models, a dock system on the water for people to run their models, a couple of 'tows' for those with model tugs and traders for those bits and pieces, kits and electronic parts. I understand that there will be a reduced entrance fee for the two days.
After a lapse of a few years of model boat shows at the Museum this is a welcome return for such events. Even for non modellers there will be much to see.


----------



## arfabuck (Dec 11, 2008)

lgrania02 said:


> There is to be a Model Boat Show at the Ellesmere Port Boat Museum on the weekend of 7th. and 8th. March 2009.


Are you going and any chance of some pics please?

Arthur


----------

